# Furniture Feeder



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

I was visiting with a gent who had two bottles of a liquid he uses to finish wood, and I asked what he had. It was a mix his father had given him when he started woodworking. This gent is now in his 60's.

He said it was called "*Furniture Feeder*" and believes it is a solution of beeswax, turpentine and some other liquid.

Has anyone here heard of this solution? Any idea what the recipe is and the correct proprotions?

He showed me some of his work and it is beautiful, he also refinishes old cast iron cookware.

I tried a very small portion and it really highlighted the piece of wood and I would be interested in seeing if any of you know any more about this "Funiture Feeder".

Have a fine day.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Bees wax and turpentine alone is a nice finish, don't have any idea what the other part might be. Maybe linseed oil?


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Any idea what proportions are used?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Warnock said:


> Any idea what proportions are used?


Ingredients for that type of treatment is usually beeswax, BLO, and turpentine, or mineral spirits (odorless preferably). The consistency of mixing your own can vary from a paste to a liquid. I found the following recipes that might help. Keep in mind that it's not a durable finish and requires continued maintenance. Its use will make applying a different finish, like a film finish a PITA.

 *Beeswax Polish* 
 Beeswax furniture polish with it's soft, satin shine is considered the ultimate in wood care. Note that there is very little difference between this formula and the formula for shoe polish. 
4 ounces (weight) beeswax 
2 tablespoons carnauba wax 
2 1/2 cups odorless turpentine or mineral spirits 
Melt the waxes on high in a microwave or in a double boiler. Remove the waxes from the heat and stir in the turpentine or mineral spirits. Apply the polish with a clean cloth and rub in small circles. Turn the cloth as it becomes dirty. Allow the polish to dry, then buff with a clean cloth. If more than one coat is desired, wait two days between applications. 
  
*Liquid Polish* 
 4 oz. (weight) beeswax 
2 T. carnauba wax 
2 1/2 Cups mineral spirits or Turpenoid 
Melt the waxes on high in a microwave (watch closely) or in a double boiler. Remove the waxes from the heat and stir in the mineral spirits. 
  
*Beeswax Special furniture Cream Polish*
 4 oz. beeswax 
1/4 cup liquid soap 
2 cups turpentine 
1 cup very warm water 
1/4 cup pine oil 
Dissolve the soap well in the warm water, and let cool. Using the double boiler technique, melt the beeswax shavings in the turpentine, remove and cool. When both mixes are cool , mix gently and thoroughly with a wooden stick. If, as happens, the mix cools too quickly and hardens again, re-heat gently while stirring. 
   
*Furniture Cream Polish #2* 
 1 pint linseed oil 
4 oz. beeswax 
Melt together, mix thoroughly, and put into container. 
   
*Furniture Oil* 
 1 pint linseed oil 
6 oz. beeswax 
Melt the two ingredients together over low heat and store in closed bottle.  
  
*Floor Polish* 
Melt equal portions of beeswax and turpentine together for use on wooden floors.  
 
*Holiday Floor Polish*
 4 oz. beeswax 
1/2 cup liquid soap 
1/2 pint water 
1/4 cup linseed oil 
1/4 cup turpentine 
Melt the wax in the warm water, then mix in the soap. When cooled, add the turpentine and linseed oil. Store in covered container. 

 











 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Warnock said:


> I was visiting with a gent who had two bottles of a liquid he uses to finish wood, and I asked what he had. It was a mix his father had given him when he started woodworking. This gent is now in his 60's.
> 
> He said it was called "*Furniture Feeder*" and believes it is a solution of beeswax, turpentine and some other liquid.
> 
> ...


I do not understand. Did this man not know what was in the "furniture feeded?"

George


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

He knew it had beeswax and turpentine. Had lost the instructions to make more, we had no idea what proportions to use.

Thanks to Cabinetman, we have some fine information.


----------



## kyart (Sep 4, 2017)

Finish Feeder was composed of boiled linseed oil, turpentine, and bees was. I've used the product for 30 years or more. To my knowledge it is no longer produced. With only a few pints remaining in my stock, I would be anxious to find a supplier. Efforts to have it reformulated has been unsuccessful. There's a website that advertised it but their phone is never answered.


----------

